
Helicopter moves ‘Into the Wild’ bus that lured Alaska travelers to their deaths - freedomben
https://www.alaskapublic.org/2020/06/18/helicopter-removes-into-the-wild-bus-that-lured-alaska-travelers-to-their-deaths/
======
duxup
Amazing that an attraction about someone I'll prepared to survive in the wild
and died.... attracts more of them with similar results.

